# the Crane..Can anyone suggest where we should dine



## lobsterlover (Feb 4, 2009)

anyone have suggestions of restaurants nearby? We have 2 kids and won't be hanging out in the fine dining restaurants. We love beach front, good good food, un pretentious.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Feb 5, 2009)

When will you be there, we will be there Mar 19 to 21, just a few days before out Tradewinds sail out of Bequia?

Also looking for some dining options.


----------



## lobsterlover (Feb 6, 2009)

Sandy Lovell said:


> When will you be there, we will be there Mar 19 to 21, just a few days before out Tradewinds sail out of Bequia?
> 
> Also looking for some dining options.



We'll be there Mar.7 to 14. you'll just miss us.


----------



## Chrisky (Feb 6, 2009)

There isn't very much that's close to The Crane. One place that comes to mind is 'Cutters of Barbados'.http://www.cuttersbarbados.com/. I know at the Six Cross Roads intersection is a good chinese restaurant, but can't seem to remember the name.  Also at Six Cross Roads should be a Chefette.http://www.chefette.com/branches.cfm?Branch=109.  Slightly farther afield, just before Oistins, is Cafe Luna at the Little Arches Hotel (more upscale). It's a rooftop restaurant, perfect on a clear night. There is the fish fry in Oistins, which takes place right beside the fish market. Many people attend on Friday or Sat. night. Then there are numerous very good restaurants at St. Lawrence Gap.
http://www.thegapbarbados.com/
Continuing on the main road towards Bridgetown, at 2nd Ave. in Worthing, just at the corner where there is the Nelson Pub and parking lot, go down towards the water. There is Carib Beach Bar, open for lunch & dinner.
Near Rockley Beach is Bert's Bar. The owner is also the owner of the Ottawa Senators. http://www.bertsbarbados.com/aboutus/.
Just in the Rockley Beach area, across the street from the Accra Beach Hotel is the Quayside Plaza. There is I believe a soup & sandwich place there as well as Just Grillin'.http://www.justgrillinbarbados.com/


----------



## Fletcher921 (Feb 6, 2009)

If there is a chance of a night alone - this was wonderful - not sure if they may offer something for kiddo's though!

http://www.therestaurantatsouthsea.com/photos.html#


----------



## lobsterlover (Feb 23, 2009)

thanks for all the great info!!


----------



## Bajanswife (Feb 24, 2009)

The Chinese restaurant at Six Roads is inside the Emerald City supermarket. There's also a deli of some sort in there, and some pastries.


----------



## Bajanswife (Feb 24, 2009)

I also wanted to mention that L'Azure restaurant at the Crane is not pretentious at all, especially at lunch time, and especially if you eat out on the verandah! We have had many lunches with our kids there. On Sundays they do both a Gospel breakfast and a Bajan buffet lunch. I've had the buffet lunch with my kids many times and it's good - there's usually a man playing a steel pan, and my kids went and stood behind him to watch him play, and when he played a couple of old Bajan folk songs, my mother and I sang along. It was all very relaxed. There's also the Carriage House bar and restaurant by the pool complex - very casual, and you can also get your food to go if you'd prefer to eat it on your own patio.

Even though Zen is a more upscale dinner, we take our kids there every year too - we go early, like 6.30, and we ask for a booth, which is very closed in. We feel like we don't disturb people too much that way. Our girls aren't adventurous eaters, but they do like rice, so it's easy to feed them at Zen. They enjoyed trying to eat with chopsticks! We gave them a good afternoon snack so that they weren't starving, and they were fine nibbling on rice and some stuff we got to share.


----------



## Fletcher921 (Feb 24, 2009)

Sandy Lovell said:


> When will you be there, we will be there Mar 19 to 21, just a few days before out Tradewinds sail out of Bequia?
> 
> Also looking for some dining options.



I wanna come with you!!! What type of boat are you on??


----------



## lobsterlover (Feb 24, 2009)

hey thanks, very helpfull information!


----------



## Treehorn (Jun 3, 2009)

I second the Just Grillin'.  Its a fun informal meal.  In that same plaza behind Just Grillin' there is a Trini' lady who sells wonderfull Doubles (Channa on fried flat bread).  We load up on these and put them in our fridge for snacks.

I the Ship Inn Pub (The Gap) does a nice Sunday Brunch buffet and a lot a locals go there in there in their "Sunday Best"

Luigi's Italian is a more formal night out but still kid friendly. They have pics on thier website.  Its at the far end of The Gap. http://www.luigisbarbados.com

One of my best nights out with my family was Apsara (Indian) & Tamnak (Thai) http://www.apsarabarbados.com/

Half the restaurant is Indian and half is Thai but whatever side you sit on you can order from either menu.

None of these are technically "close" to the Crane but in Barbados nothing is far.

Im getting hungry as I type. Have fun.


----------



## Dottie (Jun 3, 2009)

Crane trade question.  About how far ahead did you get your trades?  I would love a Crane trade in RCI for the end of next April.  I can use a strong trader in weeks or points.  Any advice?  I actually just want 3 or 4 nights before a cruise.


----------



## lobsterlover (Feb 17, 2010)

*ooppss*



Dottie said:


> Crane trade question.  About how far ahead did you get your trades?  I would love a Crane trade in RCI for the end of next April.  I can use a strong trader in weeks or points.  Any advice?  I actually just want 3 or 4 nights before a cruise.



guess I should check my old posts. This is a little late!
Anyhow, I got that trade into the Crane from stalking RCI like a maniac! It had come up once and I hesitated cause people were saying it wasn't great for kids. Then it came up again and I grabbed it in Oct. for a March visit.
I am a points member and found it in points and was definatly not sorry I grabbed it..the kids loved it.
This past year, trying to get the same score, I saw nothing for March. I didn't see much of anything compared to searching in 2008.
I did however mannage to get a res. in June. I searched just as it came out at the 10 month mark and there was a lot available!
So, off we go again.
Our favaorite restaurant was little Arches..but wow expensive. Lazzure was great and I think we may take the all inclusive for a few days this time. We got tired of packing up and heading out (far) for dinner. 
Berts bar was fun on a Senetors game night! Being Canadian it was funny to see all the fans and Bert himself was perched at the end of the bar.


----------

